# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Nos deux beautés, Kenza et Lola (94)

## gali1301

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Kenza et Lola
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 94 - Val-de-Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
									est maltraité, 
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* association_challange@laposte.net





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 ADOPTION ÎLE DE FRANCE
VISIBLE 94 


DÉFI ... REMISE EN CONFIANCE - SOCIA POUR KENZA ET LOLA


Bonjour tout le monde nous cest Kenza et Lola et nous cherchons notre foyer à nous 


Nous somme deux puces de moins d un an très joueuses très curieuses très observatrices aussi mais pour le moment nous avons encore peur de la main de l homme 


Nous sommes très proches l une de l autre jamais loin souvent collées 


Nous avons vécues dehors les premiers de notre vie 


Nous y avons perdu deux frères et notre maman


Nous sommes gourmandes et ADORONS les autres chats 


Et si nous refusons pour le moment de nous laisser toucher il n empêche que nous aimons bien venir dormir au pied de notre maman d accueil


Nous sommes encore des bébés et nous aimerions trouver une maman et un papa et pourquoi pas des grands frères ou grandes surs chats pour nous montrer que tout va bien


Moi Kenza ( vous me reconnaîtrez je suis une magnifique Panthère noire ) je suis au départ la plus timide 


Je me fais moins vite à mon nouvel environnement je reste au début plus longtemps cachee 


Mais une fois rassurée je suis très rigolotte et très joueuse


Ma soeur Lola ( la jolie tigrée au regard si expressif ) se fait plus vite à l environnement elle observe beaucouo mais cest la moins aventureuse de nous deux 


Et ELLE M AIME TELLEMENT
Elle me réconforte quand je ne vais pas bien attend que je vienne pour sortir visiter les autres pièces


NOUS NE SOMMES DONC PAS SÉPARABLES !


Nous recherchons donc un foyer patient aimant idéalement avec des copains chats 


Nous éviterons les jeunes enfants 


SECURISATION DES FENETRES BALCONS ET JARDINS OBLIGATOIRES 


Si quelqu un veut apprendre à nous connaître contactez vite l association 
association_challange@laposte.net

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## gali1301

Alors 
elles sont pas mimis les deux puces ?

----------


## gali1301

En voilà deux qui plaisent pas du tout :/

----------


## gali1301

Il est difficile de trouver un foyer quand on ne correspond pas au standard des gens

----------


## gali1301

::

----------


## gali1301

Ni fa ni adoptants pour les miss ?

----------


## SpecialK

::  elles sont tellement mimi, les choupettes!

Elles ne sont pas actuellement en FA? elles doivent en changer?

----------


## gali1301

En effet 
une photo de Lola qui dort du sommeil du juste 





Et encore toutes les deux ( Bon la photo n’est pas Tres jolie mais bon ...)

----------


## doriant

Kenza et Lola sont techniquement tjrs adoptables, mais elles ne se sont pas sociables et ne laissent tjrs pas toucher, bien qu'elles soient très à l'aise ds leur environnement. Il leur faudrait un balcon securisé ainsi que des copains chats, car elles sont très proches du chat de leur fa, qu'elles suivent et collent.

----------

